# Las Vegas Furry Events



## Tani Coyote (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello from Fabulous Las Vegas!

PSA that Nevada Furs holds a furmeet every month. The meet is always the first Saturday of the month at Sunset Park in Henderson, Nevada, from 7 to 11 PM; the exact location in the park varies from month to month and it helps to check the Telegram group first. In case you happen to be visiting Las Vegas at some point, it's certainly worth it to schedule it to include the first Saturday so you can drop in!  

Besides the furmeets, there is also a furry event held at every year's DEFCON convention, DEFCON Furs. DEFCON Furs is a minicon with some basic programming, and one generally does not need to buy a DEFCON badge in order to attend its activities. 

We have a Telegram group - those who are just visiting are welcome as well as locals: Nevada Fur Chat (SFW) Technically the chat is for all of Nevada, but with 2/3 of the state's population being in Clark County it's de facto a Las Vegas chat. 

We also have various other activities that come up every so often. In the past we have been able to grab space at the Fortune Hotel for indoor meets.


----------

